# connection reset by peer



## joe_burban (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally posted under "question/response:"
When there is insufficient traffic on my x11 or terminal connections to a remote computer, the connection is automatically terminated.

This automatic termination occurs after only a very short time --- it only occurs when I work from my mac (a powebook g4 running 10.4.6).

The message is:
"Read from remote host : Connection reset by peer
Connection to closed."

I suspect that this is happening on my side (but I'm not sure).

Can you tell me how to set the time delay before a remote connection is closed?

thx

p.s.  I have noticed that connection reset occurs when I used yahoo messenger.    This performance is via a Linksys wireless router (at work).  I am presently testing at home using Apple airport express.


----------



## joe_burban (Jul 3, 2006)

I have discovered that this is an issue with the Linksys router (likely a setting).  I will have to chat with the administrator at work.

1. Offhand, does anybody know how to adjust this setting?

2.  Now, I suspect, this thread should be moved out of x11 and unix folder -- would admin move it to the appropriate folder please?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 3, 2006)

You might want to view this thread.  I have a WRT54G Linksys router and I would get this when remoting through SSH from work to my computers at home.  Adding the following for SSH resolved the problem for me.  Apparently it was my ISP (Earthlink) that was resetting the idle connections after a certain period of time (or so I believe it was them).  Setting a keepalive interval did it for me.


----------

